# Spartan 300W TC Mod (3x 18650)



## Soprono (28/4/16)

Meh, looks on the uncomfortable side begin a 3* 18650 in a row unlike the more ergonomic RX200. 300W is pretty insane however and really only safe with 30A+ batteries so bit pointless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

